# Xbox 360 S with Kinect vs 3DS vs NGP



## croagunk.master (Feb 2, 2011)

This is for my friend. He already has a ps3 and a ds lite, so keeping that in mind, state your views. No fanboys please! Tell me which one is the best to get.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 2, 2011)

ngp
thank you, good bye.

EDIT: alright if you want a reason, he has a ps3 which is similar to xbox, he has a ds lite so 3DS won't feel THAT new, NGP is the one thing he hasn't got anything similar to.


----------



## VentusVanitas (Feb 2, 2011)

Like I said in the Ask Gbatemp, NGP hasn't been revealed in it's entirety. 

But based on first impressions, NGP for Uncharted, and 3DS for Zelda.

Screw Kinect, it's a freaking gimmicky piece of unresponsive crap. 

So, go between NGP and 3DS.


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 2, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> ngp
> thank you, good bye.



State your reason. NGP is wayy too similar to the PS3.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 2, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> DeadLocked said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outside of it being handheld, having touchscreens, different controls, etc. I have a feeling that they'll allow NGP games to be played on a PS3, but you'll need a NGP first. There's gonna be touchscreen games I assume and how will they make up for that, for example?

Kinect is trash. Simply no good games for it and nothing interesting coming out for it for a long time.

3DS looks alright but the opening line-up is mediocre and the 3D seems like it'll be such a throwaway feature. You'll turn it on, go "WOAH IT'S SLIGHTLY POPPING OUT!", lose enthusiasm for it, and turn the slider off for the rest of the time.

I'd say NGP myself.


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Langin (Feb 2, 2011)

3DS, if he/she, really like Nintendo with their games, then yeah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have no particular reason for this.


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 2, 2011)

Any more suggestions?


----------



## Depravo (Feb 2, 2011)

The best one for him is whichever one has the games he wants to play most.


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 2, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> The best one for him is whichever one has the games he wants to play most.



He doesn't know much about videogames.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 2, 2011)

NGP because the PS3 already serves as a home console and is better than a 360 anyways.You can even link up the NGP to PS3 to play NGP games on the big screen.


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 2, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> NGP because the PS3 already serves as a home console and is better than a 360 anyways.You can even link up the NGP to PS3 to play NGP games on the big screen.



Yeah but, isn't the NGP launch lineup identical to the games that are already present on the PS3?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 2, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We dont know the launch lineup.


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 2, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.1up.com/do/blogEntry?bId=9069715

The games are identical to the games already present on the PS3 and the PSP.


----------



## ByteMunch (Feb 2, 2011)

3DS or NGP, but i'd say wait till there's more info on the NGP


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 2, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its fake
No MH
Also franchises are the same, the games might be different


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 2, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, you're right. It might be fake. Also, don't you think that the price will be a bit too high when it launches?


----------



## Langin (Feb 2, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe, but they may lower the price soon. If it is really to high, that only fanboys of sony buy themselves one.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 2, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it will but when you asked, I answered regardless of price because I didnt have your budget


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 2, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That article is complete crap too. A good chunk of it is speculation or just the OP being a fanboy. Idiots think the PSP library is nothing but "watered down versions of console games". People with actual coherent thought think it has at least a decent library. 

And there's NO announced launch line-up for the NGP. I mean they showed off some of that Uncharted game, announced a few franchises that'll be on there, and demoed some PS3 games on there. That's about it. I mean, the 3DS was announced with Kid Icarus and Ocarina of Time and all these other games coming out for it but when you look at the launch line-up now, you don't see a lot of those announced titles on there.


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 2, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah about that, I don't think he'll be willing to spend more than 299$ because that's the ps3's cost.


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 2, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3ds then i guess


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 2, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, but what do you think will be the launch price for the NGP?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 2, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$400 IMO


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm gonna have to go with the 3DS.
I might have recommended the NGP, but I don't like recommending things when the prices hasn't been confirmed yer (unless it has and I missed it).


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 2, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> $400 IMO



Hmm....he might go for it if there is some worthwhile addition in the NGP, you know, like something which totally distinguishes it from the PS3.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> 3DS looks alright but the opening line-up is mediocre *Again not that bad and has a launch window. *and the 3D seems like it'll be such a throwaway feature.*No,no it doesn't.* You'll turn it on, go "WOAH IT'S SLIGHTLY POPPING OUT!", lose enthusiasm for it, and turn the slider off for the rest of the time.
> Doubt it sense the companies who our working on 3DS and poeple who seen it (not like you) give it nothing, but good comments.Exception of 3DS sweet spot, but just because it there. idk how good sweet spot is.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The launch games are pretty mediocre. Half of them are games we've already played, games incredibly similar to games we've already played, or games we don't care about.

Instead of saying "No it doesn't", you're supposed to give like a rebuttal. Like "No it doesn't because the 3D will make a holographic projection across your entire room" or something.

Devs have given absolutely amazing praise of the NGP and its dev kit too. Here's some light reading.

What the fuck is sweet spot?

Still, devs have been praising it for its power, the 3D is just tacked onto every game. We've played SSFIV without 3D, Dead or Alive without 3D, Ocarina of Time without 3D, Star Fox without 3D, and Resident Evil 5 (I'm referring to The Mercenaries) without 3D and they worked fine. Why do we need 3D on them? Oh yeah, so we can buy the same game again and think there's something new.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 8, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although the 3DS launch titles are not that bad, do you assume the psp2 is going to be better?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2011)

*Even if there are, which they are not , you assuming everyone play every game 3DS is coming out with. Plus deep down you probably have fun playing some "remakes" on the go in 3D.  Plus like someone said you can not judge 3DS by only it launch games. Also you make it seem these are the only games coming out.*: No, a lot of the launch titles are games already out (SSFIV), games that are dead similar or "parts" of what's already out (RE: The Mercenaries), or games we don't care about (Nintendogs + Cats)

*Kinda did when I talking about people and companies who seen it and praise it for both power and 3D.*: They "praise" it for its 3D but just pull what a lot of movie companies are doing nowadays: make a movie, throw it through the 3D machine, and make you pay twice as much for a ticket. Plus recent reports are finding the 3D to be average.

*Read that. With 3DS dev kit they been saying the same thing.(easy to use)*: But with more restrictions. Less power, no second analog stick, no multitouch screen, no back touchpad (although I find it to be a rather useless feature myself), etc. Plus I don't remember the 3DS dev kit getting as much praise as the NGP one.

*The spot where you can see the 3D like how far. Like you can't place it on the desk and like walk 4 feet away and still see the 3D.*: It's another nuisance with the 3D on the 3DS. There already seems to be a score of problems with it. Again, it'll be remembered for its games and probably not for the quality of the 3D.

*Some say it help with game play so it isn't just tacked on. *: Give me reports of this. The best reference I've gotten was when you dodge lasers in Kid Icarus you get to see them better, even though that already works fine on most games. Devs aren't gonna design 3D games since it eats your power up, cuts your framerate, and will bother your eyes and brain if you use it for long enough. 

*Again you are assuming everyone play every game 3DS is coming out with and because 3D ,which is something new, make them better and have them on the go.*: 3D is something new but its irrelevant. If the NGP would be made with a built in toaster then yeah, that's something new, but no one really cares. I thought Heavy Rain was getting a 3D add-on (or I'm just confusing it with Move support), so say if they re-released Heavy Rain but with the only thing different was 3D. I'm pretty sure we'd all be bawwing about how stupid it is to re-release it with nothing but 3D. And the "portable" titles just seem to be shoehorned console titles, a major criticism the PSP had (but I myself find to be false at times). Why play SSFIV on the go? You probably won't be able to play with random people on-the-go due to lack of Wi-Fi and odds are playing against bots will be boring after a while. Same goes for any multiplayer-focused 3DS game. Most of these console ports can just be played on a console with better controls, better online, and better graphics.

*Although the 3DS launch titles are not that bad, do you assume the psp2 is going to be better?*: Yes. I mean there's already some titles that are really beginning to establish themselves on the PSP and if they just launch with like a Monster Hunter game then I'll be sold right there. Plus odds are they'll be bringing new titles from a lot of the Sony franchises on there and really try to push the NGP as a separate platform and not a "PS3 add-on". I really can see some new things coming from it.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 9, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> He doesn't know much about videogames.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Machinima is uber bullshit.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> *Even if there are, which they are not , you assuming everyone play every game 3DS is coming out with. Plus deep down you probably have fun playing some "remakes" on the go in 3D.  Plus like someone said you can not judge 3DS by only it launch games. Also you make it seem these are the only games coming out.*: No, a lot of the launch titles are games already out (SSFIV) *I read some people never play this game.*, games that are dead similar or "parts" of what's already out (RE: The Mercenaries)*I never play the game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monster Hunter came from ps2 why not play that? What happen if that was release for 3DS?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2011)

No, a lot of the launch titles are games already out (SSFIV) *I read some people never play this game.*: It's on every HD platform. Unless you're an isolated "Boo all the other systems, Wii's the best!" gamer, then you should have a chance to play it.

games that are dead similar or "parts" of what's already out (RE: The Mercenaries)*I never play the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,*: Pretty sure it's just the versus mode from RE5. Which no one cares about.

or games we don't care about (Nintendogs + Cats) *Just because you do not care doesn't mean other people do not either. *: Anyone over the age of ten should see the novelty wear off pretty quickly.

*I do not see how that relevant of 3DS 3D being praise.  *: Companies are only praising the 3D because it's an excuse to jack up prices.

*What reports? *: This recently?. Even if the glasses thing was false, he still found the 3D to be underwhelming.

But with more restrictions *How you know?*: All the stuff I listed are restrictions compared to its counterpart.

Less power *so?*, no second analog stick *so?*, no multitouch screen *so?*: How can you pass off all this as essentially "worthless" and think that 2 screens make up for it? That's just the most stupid thing I've read.

*The 3DS has  two screens to be working with.*: So? It's not something that's "OH WOW!" When I pick up my DS I don't think "WOW MAN TWO SCREENS!" I don't think anyone does.

no back touchpad (although I find it to be a rather useless feature myself)*dependents on how they used it*: I guess.

Plus I don't remember the 3DS dev kit getting as much praise as the NGP one.*Maybe because you trying so hard to only see the bad side of 3DS.*: No, because I haven't seen a report of devs worshiping 3DS dev kits. On the flip side, maybe you're passing off all these big features that the NGP has as "useless" because you just love the 3DS for some unknown reason?

*I seen this video with a kid who felled off into a train track looking directly at his psp screen. Other words when you really into the games you do not really need to worry about that.*: It's because the kid is a fucking dipshit. But I'm pretty sure I'll worry about this "sweet spot" when I have to constantly hold my 3DS at a certain distance at a certain angle with certain conditions for the 3D to work. I can hold a PSP much more diversely and play it fine.

*Companies like the people who work on SSFIV say so. Do not really feel like sniffing that out. *: How the fuck is playing SSFIV in 3D helpful at all? It's a 2.5D FIGHTING GAME. 

*same goes for regular 2d gaming beside some deserved the effect as wearing new glasses, you just have to get use to it. *: No, it doesn't. 2D gaming doesn't hurt a lot of people's eyes and doesn't really hinder anyone.

*and psp2 features isn't?*.: Yeah. A second analog stick is not irrelevant. Multitouch screens aren't irrelevant. They sure as hell have more gameplay potential than 3D does.

*You basely compare 3D to a toaster how are they even related? *: Because they're both irrelevant features.

*(Nintendo is helping to spread the wifi) *: Reports of this? Nintendo doesn't make anything related to WiFi providing devices.

*(3DS controls doesn't break the game play)*: Um, what? b

*(is not everything)*.: When you're talking about online for online-based games, then yeah, it's a lot of something. For better graphics, yeah, it's not everything. Neither is 3D.

*If this is really a problem for 3DS why get a psp2, the fact it also a portable and any actually new games could also be play on a console? *: Odds are there will be NGP exclusives.

* (ds titles at most been establish)*: Why buy a 3DS to play DS games when I can get a DS for half the price?

*Like what?(just a curiously question) *: Bringing console-quality games in handheld portions. Like Peace Walker. It was a MGS game and it felt like one but they divided it so it could feel like a handheld one too. I can see them doing that with a lot of other franchises. Or just new games using all the NGP has to offer in terms of control (touchpad, touchscreen, analog sticks, etc).

*Monster Hunter came from ps2 why not play that? What happen if that was release for 3DS?*: It probably won't be released for the 3DS. It's been selling like hotcakes on the PSP. Plus Monster Hunter is just better on the PSP. Better online, more stuff, and it makes for a nice portable game.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 9, 2011)

*It probably won't be released for the 3DS. It's been selling like hotcakes on the PSP. Plus Monster Hunter is just better on the PSP. Better online, more stuff, and it makes for a nice portable game.*

It actually was hinted by Ryuji Tsujimoto



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "3DS is releasing, too, so (it seems like) the time to switch to a new platform is coming"



It's a rather strong hint for it to be just a "maybe"


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 9, 2011)

This kind of tread is becoming boring guys......
It reminds me of nerds talking about imaginary fights between sharks and crocodiles and T-rex versus King Kong and who would win ..........
Really, it's getting stupid.
Every console in recent years ( and the ones yet to be released ) are quite powerful and capable of smooth, complex gameplay ( starting with the Dreamcast ! ) so whatever you end up picking up, depends on your own taste for the exclusive games of a given brand of system.
I only have so much space under my TV, and at one point I was consider whether should I get a 360, PS3 or Wii.
Since I really like Metroid, Zelda and Donkey Kong , I ended up with a Wii and I'm glad I did.
There are other games that I enjoy , like Bioshock, Dead Space 2, Batman AA and Call of Duty ( in HD ) , but those games I can play on my relative powerful PC as well, so at the end it wasn't worth to get extra clutter with another system for a handful of exclusives ( sure it would be nice to have GT5, but hey, I'm already busy ).

So the best advise, is ask yourself which games you like, and which system has more of those and buy it accordingly.
Like I said, nowadays it's pointless to argue which one is better hardware wise, they are all awesome compared to a PS1 or a N64 !


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> No, a lot of the launch titles are games already out (SSFIV) *I read some people never play this game.*: It's on every HD platform. Unless you're an isolated "Boo all the other systems, Wii's the best!" gamer, then you should have a chance to play it.* Yea, because everyone can play and buy every single game.*
> 
> games that are dead similar or "parts" of what's already out (RE: The Mercenaries)*I never play the game
> 
> ...



*So you can play ds and 3ds games.
Why buy psp2 if the psp already gaining some titles that are really beginning to establish themselves on the PSP?*


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Keep them coming!


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 12, 2011)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> *It probably won't be released for the 3DS. It's been selling like hotcakes on the PSP. Plus Monster Hunter is just better on the PSP. Better online, more stuff, and it makes for a nice portable game.*
> 
> It actually was hinted by Ryuji Tsujimoto
> 
> ...


That was before NGP announcement, so they'll probably change their minds, again. MH is perfect for PSP, just like Pokemon is perfect for DS. The japaneses are already expecting to see Monster Hunter on NGP with Console graphics level, so I really doubt they'll release it on 3DS now.

EDIT: BTW, my recomendation is to wait and see the E3 and what will be announced there. Seriously, wait.


----------



## Rasas (Feb 13, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> *So you can play ds and 3ds games.
> Why buy psp2 if the psp already gaining some titles that are really beginning to establish themselves on the PSP?*



Well they did say you can emulate and play PSP games on the NGP but they'll probably screw the UMD users like they did the PSP Go users forcing you to rebuy the games to play them on the NGP. I guess maybe the PSP Go users can just redownload the games to the NGP but I'm pretty sure they'll screw the UMD users again.

Maybe when we get closer to the NGP launch it will have some great games then again maybe it won't haven't many at all and the 3DS will have more or the only one with quality games for it. We really don't know till it gets released so lets drop that.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 13, 2011)

Rasas said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, UMD was fail, they don't have to support it anymore.

The PSP's will still be available to play, you know. And they're even cheaper. You can still buy PSP 3000.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 14, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Ramonra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? 3DS has Console graphics even if it not ps3 graphics and I can see MH doing well on both portables so I doubt they'll change their minds.


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 14, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said console graphics (talking about PS3). You can look for the interview if you want.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 14, 2011)

I see that some people voted for the Kinect, I laughed.

But really, the 3DS.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 14, 2011)

It depends on what he is looking for and what games he like
if he is interested in the game catalog.... I would say the Wii

Xbox 360 - no (because he already have a ps3 = enough shotters to play)
NGP ------- no (probably... game catalog == ps3)
3DS ------- no (there isnt a lot of games yet)


----------



## Maedhros (Feb 15, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> It depends on what he is looking for and what games he like
> if he is interested in the game catalog.... I would say the Wii
> 
> Xbox 360 - no (because he already have a ps3 = enough shotters to play)
> ...


Sorry, but the NGP full catalog isn't out yet. Even then, the games aren't the same PS3 games.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 15, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> It depends on what he is looking for and what games he like
> if he is interested in the game catalog.... I would say the Wii
> 
> Xbox 360 - no (because he already have a ps3 = enough shotters to play)
> ...


Not really a reason to not buy 3DS...


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2011)

You can't compare the Xbox to the handhelds. It makes no sense.


----------



## mightymuffy (Feb 15, 2011)

Hmmmm..... 3DS and NGP haven't even been released yet - how can we possibly recommend them yet, let alone start talking about the games (especially for the NGP)

I bought a 360 near enough on launch, then got a PS3 early last year, which I promptly sold mainly due to it being too similar to the 360 (of which I'd got a big selection of games for) Kinect's good, but not worth shelling out for plus console, especially when you can get a fresh new handheld here - last choice! T'other 2? Well like I say, can't judge them yet....


----------



## zuron7 (Feb 16, 2011)

I would say 3DS or the XBOX 360 because according to sony's announcement the NGP sounds more like a portable PS3.

Between the 3DS and the XBOX360 it depends on what kinds of games your friend likes.


----------



## Rafinesque (Feb 27, 2011)

You should expect 3DS to win this poll on a Nintendo DS oriented site.  I had a PSP for a while, and am not really interested in the NGP.  I just think the DS type games are better for a portable system, than trying to play PS3 games on a handheld...  

The PSP has had better hardware than the DS since the beginning, and it didn't help.  Making a system even more powerful with the NGP isn't going to make a difference.  the 3DS games will probably continue being more fun....

EDIT: I forgot to mention that the NGP will probably be $500 when it comes out...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 27, 2011)

Rafinesque said:
			
		

> You should expect 3DS to win this poll on a Nintendo DS oriented site.  I had a PSP for a while, and am not really interested in the NGP.  I just think the DS type games are better for a portable system, than trying to play PS3 games on a handheld...
> 
> The PSP has had better hardware than the DS since the beginning, and it didn't help.  Making a system even more powerful with the NGP isn't going to make a difference.  the 3DS games will probably continue being more fun....
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention that the NGP will probably be $500 when it comes out...



Rumors say the NGP will be $300 on launch.

And the PSP isn't trying to play PS3 games on a handheld, it's a much different feel. Currently being an avid PSP player, I can say it's a lot more than what people try to mock it as.


----------



## Rafinesque (Feb 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Rumors say the NGP will be $300 on launch.
> 
> And the PSP isn't trying to play PS3 games on a handheld, it's a much different feel. Currently being an avid PSP player, I can say it's a lot more than what people try to mock it as.



If they try to sell it for $300, they will be losing money on every one they sell, again.  Not smart.  Sony is unlikely to ever make a profit on the PS3, because of how much money they lost in the first 2-3 years.  

I had a PSP for a long time, and most of the games are console-style games, like games on a PS2 or PS3.  The NGP will only do more of that.  Most of the demos they have been doing for NGP are PS3-style games like Drake's Fortune.


----------

